# Welcome to the Worlds First 3D Virual Studio!



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 29, 2002)

Kiddies,
 Got bored tonight, er this morning and thought I'd create the studio I'm going to own someday. White Tiger Hapkido Karate is located in sunny Vancouver with a view of the Sound. My buisness partner is my wife Marie, and we teach HKD, CHKD, Judo, TKD and JuKiDo. Oh did I mention the year is 2016? That would make me thirty four and hopefuly of rank do make my dream a reality. For now, this is the best I can do. Those with your own studio are free to give me a hand making my virtual one as real as possible. The picture is from the main entry, looking forwards the main training area. One of my Wavemasters you can see, the rest are on order. I've started laying Swain Mats, and just put that mirror up today. Wood trim is next, along with finishing all the matting.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 6, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

